# Directv RC64BF remote - Sleep



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok.. so now that I got an HR21-100 with built-in RF. I thought it would be cool/better to switch from my existing IR/RF repeater, which was kind of flaky, to a Directv RC64BF remote which has RF capability.

I got it all programmed. This is for my bedroom.

Now I realize that this remote doesn't have a sleep button.. DOH!!

Is there any way to program "Sleep" into this thing? Is there any RF remote that is compatible with the built-in RF on Directv receivers that has sleep??

Please.. Tell me this isn't another Directv oversight.....Sleep.. TV? Come on.. It's a standard thing on TVs for like 20 years. 

Do I need to have a separate remote just for "Sleep". Sheesh..


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

I went through the same thing. Unfortunately not. The way we had to get to "sleep" was the "long way" on our Olevia LCD. We were able to access the sleep timer through the regular TV menu which did work with the remote. Instead of 1 button push it took about 5 ... but at least it worked.



mogulman said:


> Ok.. so now that I got an HR21-100 with built-in RF. I thought it would be cool/better to switch from my existing IR/RF repeater, which was kind of flaky, to a Directv RC64BF remote which has RF capability.
> 
> I got it all programmed. This is for my bedroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah.. I found a code that will let me use the "Menu" button.

So I guess its either:

1. Keep my old remote on the nightstand for "Sleep"
or
2. Switch to AV1, Menu, Up 3 times, Select, then down. And hope that my wife doesn't change something else in the menu when she does this....ugh..


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm guessing there aren't any other universal remotes out there that can use the RF Capability of the Directv receivers.. True?

I have a universal with its own RF repeater, but it didn't operate as well as the built-in RF.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mogulman said:


> I'm guessing there aren't any other universal remotes out there that can use the RF Capability of the Directv receivers.. True?
> 
> I have a universal with its own RF repeater, but it didn't operate as well as the built-in RF.


Right, and that goes for ALL RF remote capable components, no other remote will replace the RF oem remote. Unless the component can switch to IR.

Universal RF remotes only know one RF frequency, their own which they use to communicate with RF basestation. That why ALL RF universal remotes are IR only controlling devices.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Edmund said:


> Right, and that goes for ALL RF remote capable components, no other remote will replace the RF oem remote. Unless the component can switch to IR.
> 
> Universal RF remotes only know one RF frequency, their own which they use to communicate with RF basestation. That why ALL RF universal remotes are IR only controlling devices.


And why they have an FCC compliance sticker on them.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Makes me want to take apart my RC64R.. Add some new programming for the sleep button and use the RF. Maybe I'll take apart and old RC34 first to see how hard it would be.


----------



## tnolting (Oct 19, 2014)

How are you able to access your TV menu with the remote to even get to sleep the long way? I can only adjust volume and input - it's driving me nuts to keep a second remote and this is the only mention I can find online


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tnolting said:


> How are you able to access your TV menu with the remote to even get to sleep the long way? I can only adjust volume and input - it's driving me nuts to keep a second remote and this is the only mention I can find online


Your are responding to a 6 year old thread !!!!!!!. You really dug one up&#8230;.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tnolting said:


> How are you able to access your TV menu with the remote to even get to sleep the long way? I can only adjust volume and input - it's driving me nuts to keep a second remote and this is the only mention I can find online


Welcome to DBSTalk.
You can't access the TV menu with the RC6x remotes.
As noted, this thread 6 years old so I'm closing it.

If you have a question, feel free to start a new thread.


----------

